# Digifant 1 Ignition Timing clarification, Bentley procedure



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

Car is a 92 Gti, RV engine, CA emissions, Digifant 1. 

In the Bentley, there are two different instructions, one for "checking" ignition timing, the other for "adjusting". The following is for "checking", which to me is the same as "adjusting", just with more detail.

Few clarification questions:

1. CTS is unplugged BEFORE you start the car and warm it up, correct? That is how it reads in Bentley. I found a thread yesterday that stated they removed it while it was running (can't find it now, of course), I can't imagine that makes a difference, as long as timing is adjusted with the CTS removed, correct? 

2. Can I adjust "on the fly", while the engine is running? Bentley states to turn off the engine, adjust distributor, and check again. If I do so, looks like I'll have to bypass hot start, fast idle by reving above 2100rpm 4 times each time I turn off/on engine.

3. After ignition timing is done, do I proceed with clearing Digi 1 control unit, like stated in FUEL SYSTEM 8.2, then clear the CTS fault code? Or does the fault code for CTS need to be cleared twice, once after ignition procedure, then do control unit reset, then fault code again? 

Thanks all,


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Yes, before you start the engine. Go by your manual and not people who think they know more than the manual. It can and even does make a difference (see number 3). People still believe that removing the battery cable while the engine is running is some kind of alternator check. Avoid any damage and un-needed work, follow the manual.

2. May not sound nice but read the manual again more careful, your mixing things up a little.

3. If you do things as the manual tells you to then no, you do not have to do a reset (clearing the ECU). If you pull the CTS plug while the engine is running then you do have to reset things as the book states.


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

Thanks for responding Waterwheels, you're right I misread the adjusting procedure. It makes sense you must adjust it while its running to time it correctly. I've never used a timing light, but it is clear now how it must be done. 
Sounds quite easy actually. 

Thanks again!


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, Bentley speels it out very well. Maybe a bit too wordy, but some of us need that. It's not as hard as it sounds to do it...


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Update*

Still having some trouble with this. 

When I follow procedure on ignition timing, the car feels sluggish and backfires occasionally.
When I've tried to re-time camshaft and crank/flywheel, then adjust distributor to 6 deg BTDC, the car seems to run better, with more power and smoother acceleration.
see Techtonics here:
http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=page&id=16&pos=v&chapter=5

Once I go through timing procedure with my timing light, the car goes back running sluggish and backfiring.

Here's what I've done recently in effort to get it to pass smog:
-New CTS from AutohausAz
-New 02 Sensor, Bosch
-New Knock sensor, green plug 
-Replaced vacuum lines, plugged some leaks
-Cleaned replaced grounds, battery neg cable, still have Original ground strap from ECU to body however 
-Throttle valve potentiometer, under t-body, was reading all over the place, took apart cleaned and reassembled, smooth resistance values now when moving throttle.
-Went through digifant 1 electrical tests

Of course I've "reset" the digifant 1 ecu several times during all these adjustments and attempts at getting timing correct. 

Not sure what is left. I wish I had an adjustable timing light to check timing advance, is that logical next step? 

Thanks again


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

Factory ignition timing IS 6*BTDC


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

AnAgentOrange said:


> Factory ignition timing IS 6*BTDC


Correct, what I meant by that was if I set the ignition timing by hand, as in turning engine to TDC, then turn housing so the distributor rotor is 3.4mm to the right of the mark on distributor housing, the car runs better. 

see here
http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=page&id=16&chapter=5

Once I try to use the timing light to dial it in, the engine runs low on power and backfires.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

BlauSlc92 said:


> Correct, what I meant by that was if I set the ignition timing by hand, as in turning engine to TDC, then turn housing so the distributor rotor is 3.4mm to the right of the mark on distributor housing, the car runs better.
> 
> see here
> http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=page&id=16&chapter=5
> ...


Old thread but did you get this figured out?

On my old RV-engined Digi-I 8V GTI if I followed the Bentley it was wrong and did the same thing. No power, wouldn't rev, backfired. The difference was whatever the Bentley said about uplugging the CTS before vs. after starting the engine. Yes you do it with it unplugged but the Bentley had it wrong in terms of unplugging first, then starting vs. starting then unplugging. Do the *opposite* of what the Bentley says on that step and it'll work.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

FYI...my experience
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-questions&p=25053813&viewfull=1#post25053813


----------

